# Another Raw Feeder



## Jinx951 (May 29, 2015)

Good Afternoon all!

Yesterday I took a 4.5 hr round trip drive to pick up our first hedgehogs.
We have not named them yet.
The male is a salt and peper and currently weighs 243g.
The female we believe to be a pinto apricot and currently weighs 237g.

We currently feed out dogs and raccoon species approperiate raw diets, we also supplement our rats (both feeders and pets) with raw, so we are aiming to move our new Hedgies to a raw diet as well.

We know that there is little research done on hedgehog's natural diets so I have read all the threads on here (which is actually why I joined lol) to get some ideas.

Weve decided to slowly move them from their current diet to Nature's Variety Instinct Raw kibble with insects as treats. Once they are entirely on that our goal is to start adding Nature's Variety raw bites before slowly adding a slew of variety in raw fruits, veggies, and so forth. 

I will be charting their weight and their diets as they go forward. 

Jinx


----------



## Jinx951 (May 29, 2015)

They are enjoying their new kibble it seems! They are barely touching their old formula and are gobbling up the new kibble. So this is very good news!

The end of next week they will start getting little bits of treats, just to see their tastes.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Glad to hear they like their new food! Just in case you didn't see this during research, they might have a bit of green poop if they're eating mostly their new food & not the old one. That's normal, it's just from their GI system dealing with the sudden change of food. Since they're the ones deciding on the very quickly switch, it's not a horrible thing, and should pass in a couple days.


----------

